
Forget unicorns, investors are looking for 'cockroach' startups now - arto
http://www.businessinsider.com/cockroach-tech-startups-unicorns-venture-capital-2016-4
======
PeterTMayer
Interesting article. What is funny is that Kevin in SharkTank defines almost
every second entrepreneur a cockroach and here according to this article it is
actually a good thing.

------
nxzero
I've always thought of Google as a "cockroach" as in they beat the bubble, but
always though that it was a bit of luck too.

------
nxzero
"Unicorns are going out of fashion for many investors."

More like VC is going out of fashion; Unicorns, if real, are always in
fashion.

